# Need Opinions



## GoatBoy37 (May 30, 2006)

I need some opinions. Right now the only mod I have is a KN drop-in filter. I'll have about 1,500 next month to do some mods, and I'm torn between getting a Corsa catback and a canned tune (Superchips Flashpaq), or going with Kooks longtubes and a CAI. If I went the Kooks route, I'd go with a professional dyno tune soon after. 

One of my friends told me to start out with the exhaust and canned tune, and see if that would be enough of a power upgrade for me. I know that I'd more than likely see more power gains through the longtubes, CAI, and eventual tune, but I love the sound of a muscular exhaust. Would just headers make it sound mean?

How much power gains would I see with just the headers and no after-market catback? Will that restrict the gains? My problem is that I want the Corsa sound, but I want power gains, too. 

Who has just headers, and kept the stock catback? Did you see a lot of gains?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

$1500 doesn't buy much these days, but that should cover Kooks LT's and a LPE CAI. You will definitely see a nice gain in hp.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Your biggest gain will be from the headers. Cat back is little or no gain...maybe a couple hp at most. A lot of us are running headers and stock cat back. IMO a cat back system is a waste of money that can be better used elsewhere.


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

Route 66 said:


> Your biggest gain will be from the headers. Cat back is little or no gain...maybe a couple hp at most. A lot of us are running headers and stock cat back. IMO a cat back system is a waste of money that can be better used elsewhere.


If our stock exhaust system didn't have crimps in it I would agree, however, the crimps they put in the stock system does impede flow, so maybe a cat-back system isn't a total waste of $


----------



## GoatBoy37 (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for the input, I might have to flip a coin to decide. :willy:


----------



## offaxis (Jul 28, 2005)

I just got some ARH headers installed with cats. I felt some nice improvement but With the high flow cats and hte stock cat back its still really quiet. I am looking at some cat backs now . Im not sure ther eis much more than a few hp gains from the catback but I would like alittle more sound.


----------

